# She's up to something!



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 29, 2008)

My gbb lady sat in one spot for several weeks. She barely moved and never webbed. She just sat there. Now it looks like the wait is over. She moved from her resting area and has been constructing something back in the corner.  She slowly adds to it daily so I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet man i'll bet she's ready to drop a sac:clap: 
put me on the list i would love to get some babys from you


----------



## syndicate (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking good Ryan!good luck


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats! Hope the sac is good and fat!


----------



## olablane (Nov 29, 2008)

Heres hoping all goes well! Are they a hard species to breed? I have a big ol female and was contemplating breeding her.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 29, 2008)

olablane said:


> Heres hoping all goes well! Are they a hard species to breed? I have a big ol female and was contemplating breeding her.


On a scale of 1-10, 1 being easy and 10 being hard, I'd say they are a 8 or 9 . Depends on who you ask though, some breeders have gotten very good at breeding this species. This is my first try so I will be happy if I get something.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 30, 2008)

GOOD luck
Mine did that and molted lol
but i prob waited too long post molt to breed her too. Took too long for a male to turn up


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 30, 2008)

I would envy you a whole lot more if Inverts werent your only animal related hobby.:evil:


----------



## Kimo (Nov 30, 2008)

I had an sack not so long ago, it went bad, I think that humidity was a bit higher. I would raise the humidity before breeding and after a few weeks, but later I would let the humidity slower drop to normal lower one. Hope you have more luck then I did.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sweet. Can wait to see the whole sac.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree! I am excited!


----------



## olablane (Nov 30, 2008)

Me Too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks good.  Did the male I sold you breed with this female?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 30, 2008)

arrowhd said:


> Looks good.  Did the male I sold you breed with this female?


No. Different male. Your male was murdered by another female.


----------



## _bob_ (Dec 1, 2008)

ohh nice congrats!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 2, 2008)

SLOWLY BUT SURELY


----------



## _bob_ (Dec 2, 2008)

lol she is going slow cause you keep watching her! ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 2, 2008)

She is going to wait till I go back to work tomorrow, then she will do it and I will come back home to a completed sac. :wall:  But it is better than no sac at all!


----------



## arrowhd (Dec 2, 2008)

> No. Different male. Your male was murdered by another female.


Bummer.  Well maybe you will end up with another egg sack besides this one.  Good luck.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2008)

*The wait is killing me.*

Watched pot never boils!


----------



## squeaky10199 (Dec 3, 2008)

she'll get there... be patient!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well she took down the webbing that was blocking her in and did some excavating. She must have not been happy with the corner lol. So after moving some substrate out and around I caught her re webbing herself into the corner. I don't know how she gets that big butt in the air!


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm avidly following this thread!  Love the pics!

--Diane


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 4, 2008)

She's getting there!


----------



## Moltar (Dec 5, 2008)

Crossing my spinerettes for ya Ryan. Oooooh this is exciting, baby GBB's!!! (hope, hope)


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 5, 2008)

*And she has started!*

After being picky and moving everything around I think she is happy now. She webbed herself in and started the bottom part of the egg sac bowl early this morning. I hope to see a shrunk abdomen and a nicely wrapped sac when I get home.


----------



## Jakob (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool man she's totally about to drop a sac! This species isn't that easy to breed mostly due to cannibal tendencies of the females. Good luck!

Jakob


----------



## beanb142002 (Dec 5, 2008)

If their is any freebies let me know!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 5, 2008)

beanb142002 said:


> If their is any freebies let me know!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!


Not this time there won't be.  
I plan to raise most of the sac myself then sell sexed males and females.


----------



## aluras (Dec 5, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Not this time there won't be.
> I plan to raise most of the sac myself then sell sexed males and females.


Good call, This way we can get people to breed this species more and more.........yeahhhhh


----------



## Moltar (Dec 5, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Not this time there won't be.
> I plan to raise most of the sac myself then sell sexed males and females.


Gonna pay off your student loans all at once, eh? lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Got a picture while on lunch.*

Everything looks perfect so far!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Dang! I just missed it!*

She laid the eggs maybe an hour before I got home so I missed it! But she is laying webbing on the eggs and things look good!


----------



## whitewolf (Dec 5, 2008)

beanb142002 said:


> If their is any freebies let me know!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!


Ahh and we were all hopeing to be on your christmas list. LOL. 
Congrats on the babies.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 5, 2008)

congrats man:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Little peak at her goods.*


----------



## _bob_ (Dec 6, 2008)

there it is!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 6, 2008)

congrats ryan!!!! Good luck


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!! It's been fun following this!


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome! It was cool to see the whole sequence of events leading up to the laying.


----------



## oregongrown (Dec 6, 2008)

ill be out for sure to get some!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 7, 2008)

*just for fun shot*


----------



## funnylori (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh man that deflated look is so unbecoming.  Congrats on another good lay!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 12, 2008)

So I took the sac to incubate on my own the rest of the way and I am a tad bit shocked at what I found. There were 326 eggs in the sac. There were 6 bad eggs all together in one fold of the sac but every other egg looks flawless. I really really hope they are fertile. Did I mention I was not expecting 300+eggs?


----------



## Moltar (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow. I had always heard GBB laid more like 100-150. Learn something new every day...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree I was really shocked..........Because it was such a high number that makes me wonder if they are fertile. Maybe I am just being a pessimist but I will be so happy if they are fertile.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Some pics*


----------



## funnylori (Dec 13, 2008)

I love the sound of new eggs bouncing into a paper cup.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree! And when it is 320 gbb eggs it is even better!


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 13, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I agree! And when it is 320 gbb eggs it is even better!


Oh my god Ryan. Thats just amazing. Good deal Man! :clap:  Well done!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing is good yet, they have to hatch first!


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 14, 2008)

Uh...I am kinda amazed at how they're lined up so neatly in that last pic!!  How'd you do that?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 15, 2008)

c'est ma said:


> Uh...I am kinda amazed at how they're lined up so neatly in that last pic!!  How'd you do that?


he tipped the container to one side or the other probably


----------



## bamato (Dec 15, 2008)

Dude, that is absolutely awesome!!  When they are old enough for you to sex, let us know.  I'll be buying a female from you   Just awesome dude!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats Ryan, I've got my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 15, 2008)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> he tipped the container to one side or the other probably


I guess that's a function of just how very uniform in size they are, huh? Now that I think of it, the geometry of most eggs is pretty impressive, considering the soft organs they're "built" in.  But I digress...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 18, 2008)

TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!

The eggs are fertile! Today is day 13 and there is leg growing starting to form inside the eggs!  
I will try to add pictures when I can I am so happy!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 18, 2008)

CONGRATS

Bout time we had some more babies of this sp


----------



## Pestilence (Dec 18, 2008)

YOU ...ARE....THE.....MAN!!  congratulations Ryan! :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you see it?!


----------



## funnylori (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep! It's a little early, but I can see the developing prosomas and tiny tiny legs!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh I agree it is very early only day 13. But at least I know they are fertile!


----------



## olablane (Dec 19, 2008)

This is so exciting!! I love seeing the various stages of developement, please post more as they develope.


----------



## kupo969 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, congratulations! I can only imagine how happy you are.


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 19, 2008)

olablane said:


> This is so exciting!! I love seeing the various stages of developement, please post more as they develope.


+1



kupo969 said:


> Wow, congratulations! I can only imagine how happy you are.


+1    Super!

--Diane


----------



## betuana (Dec 19, 2008)

*CONGRATS!!!! *

:clap: :worship:  :worship: :clap: 

So very exciting!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 19, 2008)

boooyaaa!;P


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done! Your idea of not selling them untill they are 2-3 inch sexed Ts is actually really clever.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 19, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Well done! Your idea of not selling them untill they are 2-3 inch sexed Ts is actually really clever.


Ya its a good idea if I can keep up with all of them! I'll be adding another picture of the development since yesterday here in a bit!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## lhystrix (Dec 19, 2008)

That's awesome.
I wish you'd start doing your thing with the non theraphosids...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## c'est ma (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you know how much some of those look like baseballs with their stitches?  

This is fascinating!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## moose35 (Dec 23, 2008)

good stuff ryan.  :clap:   great pics as always.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## GrammatonCleric (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 27, 2008)

Am I counting 4?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Dec 28, 2008)

wow... is that normal? two in that pic have 4 fangs.........


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 28, 2008)

All of them do. And I have no idea I just spotted it on accident.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 28, 2008)

umm....:? :?


----------

